# Assault 2400 - Tower Defense



## TheAfg1430 (13. Mrz 2012)

*Hi Leute*  ,

Ich programmiere als Besondere Lernleistung für mein Abitur ein Tower Defense Spiel. Die Grundlagen habe ich schon gelegt, 
jetzt brauche ich nur noch mehr Türme, Gegner, Optionen etc. Bitte teilt mir mit, was ihr gerne in einem Tower Defens haben wollt.
Das Szenario ist eine Welt im Jahre 2400, also "Star Wars"-ähnlich.

*Ich habe ein Video auf Youtube hochgeladen:* !!!!!Hier klicken!!!!!

Wie findet ihr die Grafiken. Ich habe sie alle (bis auf die Bodentextur) selbst entworfen, was mich viel Arbeit und Zeit gekostet hat. Ich würde
mich über alle Tipps und Ideen eurerseits sehr freuen. Das Spiel wird veröffentlicht, sobald es fertiggestellt ist (in ca. 3 Monaten).

*Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit!* 


To-Do-List:
- mehr Türme
- mehr Gegner
- mehr Karten
- Upgrading-System
- mehrere Spielmodi(Survival, Kampagne etc.)


----------



## Landei (13. Mrz 2012)

Pass bloß wegen des Namens auf. IANAL, aber ich würde alles vermeiden, was irgendwie an ein kommerzielles Spiel (wie etwa Armed Assault, MoH:Allied Assault) erinnert.


----------



## TheAfg1430 (13. Mrz 2012)

Es ist ja kein kommerzielles Spiel und Assault ist ein ganz normales englisches Wort. Ich glaube kaum, dass ich deswegen anbelangt werden kann. Außerdem sind das andere Genres. Vielleicht weiß jemand mehr darüber, aber ich würde es ziemlich ungerecht finden, wenn ich den Namen nicht benutzen darf.


----------



## HimBromBeere (13. Mrz 2012)

Die Blutspritzer sind klasse...

Als zu implementierende Figuren würde ich irgendwas panzerartiges bauen, außerdem vlcht. noch so ´ne Art Chimäre (vlcht. auch ´n Metallnachbau davon). Als Turm könntest du vlcht. so ´ne Art Lesertor machen, welches du über einen Weg bauen kannst und was alles kleinheckselt


----------



## Gast2 (13. Mrz 2012)

TheAfg1430 hat gesagt.:


> Das Szenario ist eine Welt im Jahre 2400, also "Star Wars"-ähnlich.



*Jehova!* Stwar Wars spielt vor *langer langer Zeit* in einer *weit weit entfernten* Galaxy! 
Mitnichten kann also ein Spiel im Jahre 2400 "Star Wars"-ähnlich sein! 

Abgesehen davon wären Tesla Türme cool 

Sieht aber wirklich ganz nett aus! Stells doch mal hier rein.


----------



## TheAfg1430 (13. Mrz 2012)

Danke für das Feedback. Ich meinte futuristisch, klar Star Wars war jetzt das falsche Stichwort. 
Ich werde die Beta-Version wahrscheinlich veröffentlichen, aber ein so unvollständiges Spiel würde ich ungern ins Netz stellen.
Ich bedanke mich auch für die Ideen, je mehr desto besser!


----------



## Apo (13. Mrz 2012)

Gefällt mir auch schon ganz gut. Könnte natürlich noch etwas runder werden bzw der Untergrund vor allem abwechlungsreicher gestaltet. Aber das kommt ja noch.

Mir gefällt der Sound echt gut und auch, dass sich die Kanonen mitbewegen ist ein nettes kleines Feature.

Was noch fehlt?
- wie du schreibst Updates für die Türme.
- unterschiedliche Türme mit unterschiedlichem Schaden für unterschiedliche Gegner (also fliegende Gegner oder extra Tower für Untote oder extra Tower für "Metallgegner" etc
- vlt mehrere mögliche Wege zum Ziel?
- Feedback wieviel Geld man bekommt wenn man einen Gegner abgeschossen hat etc.

Ansonsten zum Namensstreit ... man kann sich auch schon streiten nur weil man ein Spiel Scrolls nennen will und ich finde scrolls auch eher ein typisches englisches Wort. Nur so by the way. Aber da du wahrscheinlich eh nie die komplette Breite des Publikums abgrasen wirst, sollte es echt egal sein wie du es nennst.


----------



## TheAfg1430 (13. Mrz 2012)

Ja, optisch ist es noch nicht ganz ausgereift, das werde ich noch versuchen zu verbessern. Und die Map ist nur ein Platzhalter, um das Spiel auszuprobieren. Mal sehen, wenn ich es von der Zeit her noch schaffe, könnte ich auch Animationen einbauen. 
Danke für die Vorschläge, das ist echt eine große Hilfe.


----------



## timbeau (13. Mrz 2012)

Ich finde Upgrades gut. Dann eine gute Spielbalance und die Möglichkeit mich für bestimmte Waffen zu entscheiden, dafür andere dann garnicht oder kaum zu entwickeln. Splash-schaden, Verlangsamen tec fände ich auch gut.


----------



## vanny (13. Mrz 2012)

Ich selbst komme leider zZt. nicht dazu, mein TD weiter zu basteln ((.

Hatte aber mal die Idee, den Turmausbau mit einem Zauberkartendecksystem zu kreutzen.
Damit hätte man ganz neue Spielmöglichkeiten.

Gruß Vanny


----------



## Evil-Devil (14. Mrz 2012)

Schaut gut aus  Kann es sein das die Laser-Turm Sounds aus StarCraft 1 sind? Die klingen verdammt ähnlich wie die Wraith-Fighter Shots ^^"


----------



## TheAfg1430 (14. Mrz 2012)

Die sind aus Star Wars Jedi Acadamy .
Ich werde diese aber ersetzen oder wenigstens bearbeiten, weil ich sonst gegen
das Urheberrecht verstoße. :rtfm:


----------



## Gast2 (14. Mrz 2012)

TheAfg1430 hat gesagt.:


> Ich werde diese aber ersetzen oder wenigstens bearbeiten, weil ich sonst gegen das Urheberrecht verstoße. :rtfm:



Wenn du sie nur bearbeitest verstößt du immer noch gegen das Urheberrecht. Bei Artwork ist meist auch explizit "derived work" geschützt!


----------



## TheAfg1430 (14. Mrz 2012)

Naja es gibt auch viele kostenlose Sound-Bibliotheken im Netz. Ich bin sicher, dass ich irgendwo fündig werde.


----------



## Gast2 (14. Mrz 2012)

Darauf wollte ich hinaus 
Du willst ja nicht durch Gutenplakkatieren etwas erwulfen


----------



## TheAfg1430 (14. Mrz 2012)

Nein, auf keinen Fall . Es ist bloß als Programmierer schwierig die ganzen Sachen hinzukriegen, von denen man keine Ahnung hat. Mit der Grafik habe ich mich ein bisschen bekannt gemacht, die Ergebnisse sind auch recht akzeptabel. Sounds sind jetzt wieder eine neue Welt, aber das sollte auch machbar sein.


----------



## Fu3L (14. Mrz 2012)

DrPetter's homepage - sfxr
Bester Sound-link für Programmierer dens gibt  Einfach mal spielen damit.


----------



## TheAfg1430 (14. Mrz 2012)

Ich will keinen Anspruch auf tolle Qualität erheben, aber das sind 8-Bit&16-Bit-Sounds und die würden mit der Grafik nicht harmonieren, falls du verstehst, was ich meine. Ansonsten ein echt geniales Programm, aber es passt halt nur, wenn das Spiel auch komplett im 8-Bit/16-Bit-Style ist.


----------



## Fu3L (14. Mrz 2012)

Jo, verständlich (allerdings als Platzhalter urheberrechtlich geschützten Werken bestimmt vorzuziehen fürs nächste Projekt )

Habe mir das Video aus Zeitgründen gerade erst angeguckt und ja, ich erkenne den Blaster aus Jedi Knight 2  
Außerdem beneide ich dich darum, so etwas tun zu dürfen. Ich durfte nur in Kunst programmieren (meine allzeit beste Kunstnote ) und nicht als Ersatz für die Englischprüfung^^ ;( Schätze dich glücklich 

Zur Verbesserung, was dir aber sicher bewusst ist: Der Boden könnte etwas weniger monoton sein. (Aber natürlich auch nicht zu aufdringlich^^)


----------



## TheAfg1430 (14. Mrz 2012)

Der Boden ist zugegebenermaßen die einzige Grafik, die nicht von mir ist.  Ist aber auch nur ein Platzhalter. Der Boden ist aus Pokemon, falls es jemand erraten hat. Aber wie gesagt, es ist ein Platzhalter, wenn ich fertig bin, werden keine urheberrechtlichgeschützen Materialen vorhanden sein.

Edit: Übrigens bin ich auf einem technischen Gymnasium und habe ua. Datentechnik als LK. Deshalb sollte mein Vorhaben kein Problem sein, obwohl ich am Anfang noch daran gezweifelt habe, ob ich ein Spiel programmieren darf.


----------



## TheAfg1430 (14. Mrz 2012)

Also einen Blaster Sound habe ich jetzt :toll:. 
Auf Youtube ist ein Professor aus Australien, der den Sound anhand einer Feder replziert hat. Ich hab ihn angeschrieben und um Erlaubnis gefragt sein Video benutzen zu dürfen und siehe da, nicht mal 1 Minute später hat er zurückgeschrieben und es mir erlaubt. 
Ich denke mal, dass ich mit ein bisschen Bearbeitung noch mehr Sounds daraus bekommen kann.


----------



## Tobse (14. Mrz 2012)

Mein lieblings TD war immer ANT-Buster. Ich würde auf jeden fall noch upgrades und mehr Türme mit einbaun. Auch, wie bereicts ereähnt, mehr levels und nicht nur 1 weg zum ziel.

P.S.: Der blaster sound...  Bei mir an der Schule gibts so metallplatten an den decken. wenn du da mit dem Knöchel dagegen klopfst kommt auch so ein ähnlicher ton xD


----------



## TheAfg1430 (14. Mrz 2012)

Falls du das Flash-Game meinst, dann kenn ich das. Allerdings finde ich da die KI nicht so ausgereift oder vielleicht ist das Absicht, dass die Ameisen so verwirrt herumlaufen.:bahnhof:


----------



## Fu3L (14. Mrz 2012)

> Edit: Übrigens bin ich auf einem technischen Gymnasium und habe ua. Datentechnik als LK. Deshalb sollte mein Vorhaben kein Problem sein, obwohl ich am Anfang noch daran gezweifelt habe, ob ich ein Spiel programmieren darf.



Das erklärt es schon etwas. Ich konnte nicht mal Informatik wählen^^

Das beste mir bekannte TD ist eh GemCraft  Aber da sitzt der gute Entwickler auch einige Monate an einer Version^^ Also ganz schlechter Maßstab, enttäuscht nur


----------



## TheAfg1430 (14. Mrz 2012)

GemCraft kenn ich auch. Das ist ne geniale Idee, aber ich mag es lieber realistischer. Naja ausschlaggebend für den Erfolg ist letztendlich der Spaßfaktor und wenn ich meine Ideen vernünftig umsetze, sollte auch ein vernünftiges Spiel dabei rauskommen.


----------



## Evil-Devil (15. Mrz 2012)

Das aktuell beste Tower Defense ist meiner Meinung nach Gem Tower Defense in StarCraft 2.
Gem TD 7-Pass Maze - Starcraft 2 (Patched) - YouTube

Denn es gibt keinen vordefinierten Weg. Nur den Start und das Ziel. 

[edit]Cool, es gibt davon ne Flash Version ^^ Gem Tower Defense[/edit]


----------



## TheAfg1430 (24. Apr 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ist schon ein bisschen länger her, dass ich mich gemeldet habe. Ich hab inzwischen ein wenig weitergearbeitet und würde gerne den Zwischenstand präsentieren. Ich werde in ca. 2 Wochen die Alpha-Version veröffentlichen.
Ich habe eine Website eingerichtet auf der ihr ein paar Screenshots und Infos über die Einheiten findet:

Assault 2400 - Tower Defense Game

Es ist alles noch etwas unvollständig, aber ich würde mich trotzdem sehr über ein Feedback freuen.
Viele Grüße

TheAfg1430

PS: Das Video ist immer noch das alte. Ich werde bald ein neues hochladen.


----------



## TheAfg1430 (23. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich habe nach einiger Verspätung endlich die Alpha-Version veröffentlicht. Ihr könnt sie auf meiner Website herunterladen. Es sind 3 Maps enthalten, auf denen ihr jeweils einen neuen Gegner findet. Ich würde mich über Feedback sehr freuen.





*!!!!Herunterladen!!!!*

*Info:* 
Die Auflösung beträgt 1280 x 1024 Pixel. Wenn ihr diese ändern wollt, findet ihr im Hauptordner die Datei settings.xml. Öffnet diese mit einem Editor und ändert die Auflösung. Die Auflösung muss selbstverständlich von eurem Bildschirm unterstützt werden.
Screenshots könnt ihr nur mit Fraps machen. Jedenfalls funktioniert es bei mir nicht über die Druck-Taste.

*Steuerung:* 
W,A,S,D und Maus zum Scrollen auf der Karte.
Linke Maustaste fürs wählen und bauen.
Rechte Maustate zum Abwählen.
Escape zum Beenden.

*Tipps:*
Level 1: Hier benötigt ihr nur den Plasma- und den Feuerturm.
Level 2: Hier benötigt ihr auch den Jammer, um die unsichtbaren Einheiten aufzudecken. Diese bleiben für 5 Sekunden sichtbar und tauchen dann wieder unter.
Level 3: Hier benötigt ihr den Raketenwerfer für die Humvees.

*Cheats:*
Da die Spielbalance noch nicht ausgereift ist, könnt ihr mit *M* eure Credits um 500 erhöhen.

*Also viel Spaß beim Testen!*

Morpheus


*Copyright:* Ich bitte euch das Copyright zu respektieren und weder Ressourcen noch Code zu entwenden.

*Musik:* Kevin MacLeod


----------



## c_sidi90 (23. Mai 2012)

Ganz schön groß für ein Tower Defense auf Java Basis, ich lads mir runter und gib gleich mein Feedback.


----------



## c_sidi90 (23. Mai 2012)

Cooles Spiel gefällt mir gut, welche Frameworks benutzt du ?


----------



## TheAfg1430 (23. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich benutze Slick, ist wirklich sehr praktisch. Ich wüsste keinen besseren Werg mit Java 2D-Grafik zu programmieren.
Ich hab im Spiel aus Testgründen die noch zu laufende Strecke der Einheiten anzeigen lassen. Hab ich grad erst bemerkt. Werd das gleich ändern.
Wegen der Größe, das kommt von den zwei Musik-Dateien in wav-Format. Die sind riesig. Das werde ich auch noch ändern müssen.
Gruß

TheAfg1430


----------



## c_sidi90 (23. Mai 2012)

Und hast du einen Pathfinding Algorithmus wie A* implementiert oder sind das statische Koordinaten ? Sonst könntest du ja auch einen Leveleditor entwickeln und dem Packet beilegen.


----------



## TheAfg1430 (23. Mai 2012)

Nein sind keine statische Koordinaten, aber auch nicht A*. Die Gegner sind ziemlich dumm, können nur nach links und rechts abbiegen, wenn sie gegen ne Wand rennen. Ich hab den Karteneditor Tiled benutzt. Es lassen sich auch von außen neue Maps hinzufügen, aber das ist zur Zeit noch etwas kompliziert. Vielleicht vereinfache ich es noch oder schreib ein Tutorial.


----------



## ESCS (23. Mai 2012)

```
org.newdawn.slick.SlickException: Failed to find value mode: 1280x1024 fs=true
```

Scheinst die Auflösung auf 1280 * 1024 setzen zu wollen, was auf dem benutzten Laptop jedoch nicht funktioniert, da die Auflösung nicht untersützt wird.


----------



## TheAfg1430 (23. Mai 2012)

Im Hauptordner ist die Datei settings.xml. Öffne sie mit dem Editor. Dort kannst du eine unterstützte Auflösung eintragen, dann klappts . Ich werde, wenn ich Zeit habe auch ein Programm für die Einstellungen schreiben.


----------



## Evil-Devil (24. Mai 2012)

Schönes Spiel für ein Anfangsprojekt.

Die Dateigröße führt - mal wieder - aus zu großen Audio-Dateien. SLICK unterstützt OGG Audio. Wenn du deine Music in das Format umwandelst wirst du die Dateien auf ca. 1/10 ihrer aktuellen Größe verkleinert bekommen. Und das wären dann statt ~90MB Musik Daten nur noch ~9MB 


Zum Spiel selbst noch:
Den Splash Screen würde ich genauso oder ähnlicher zum Titel Bild gestalten. 800px in der Breite empfinde ich als zu groß für einen Splash. Maximum für einen Splash ist imho 640x480. Alles da drüber fällt negativ auf.

Das UI im Spiel scheint noch nicht zu skalieren mit verschiedenen Auflösungen.

Standardauflösung würde ich auf etwas gängiges wie 800x600 bis 1024x768 setzen oder beim ersten Starten des Spiels ermitteln lassen welche Auflösungen vom System machbar sind und dann eine davon auswählen.

Aktuell kann man die Karte noch ins "schwarze" scrollen - sollte auch unterbunden werden ^^

Ich denk das war´s erst einmal an Anmerkungen. Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht mit dem Projekt 

Evil

[edit]
BUG: Wenn man an den Biegungen den Frost-Tower platziert, dann passiert es häufig das eine vereiste Einheit stecken bleibt. Somit lässt sich die Runde dann nicht beenden.
[/edit]


----------



## TheAfg1430 (24. Mai 2012)

Hi,

danke schon mal für die Tipps. Die UI skaliert schon, bloß die Schriftgröße ist immer gleich. Da muss ich noch ne bessere Lösung finden.
Für die Einstellungen wollte ich sowieso noch ein Programm schreiben, aber ich hab mich jetzt schon so sehr verspätet, da wollte ich erstmal was vorzeigen.

Den Bug konnte ich jetzt nicht nachstellen. Aber ich weiß, dass die Gegner manchmal "aus der Kurve fliegen", wenn es eine Unregelmäßigkeit in der Update-Wiederholungsrate gibt.

Ansonsten fehlen noch unzählige Türme und Gegner, aber das kommt noch.
Vielen Danke nochmal

TheAfg1430


----------



## timbeau (24. Mai 2012)

Umlaute und "ß" in dateinamen vermeiden bitte. Ubuntu-Entpacker hat Probleme mit Straße.png

okay, ne exe. Hat sich eh erledigt...


----------



## TheAfg1430 (24. Mai 2012)

Sorry, daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht.
Ich könnte auch eine jar zur Verfügung stellen. Ich hab zu Hause nur Windows, deshalb dachte ich eine exe wäre bequemer für den Nutzer.
Aber ich merks mir für den nächsten Release.


----------



## ESCS (24. Mai 2012)

@timbeau
"java -jar Assault2400.exe" müsste funktionieren


----------



## HimBromBeere (29. Mai 2012)

So, hab´s mir jetzt endlich auch mal runtergeladen, aber da passiert nicht wirklich viel. Die Auflösung wird noch verändert, wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab, und danach passiert nix mehr. 

System ist ein 32bit Vista, gibt´s da bereits irgendwelche bekannten Kompatibilitätsschwierigkeiten?

EDIT: Hier ein Fehlerbaum, den ich per java -jar wenigstens erhalten hab:


```
Tue May 29 11:04:31 CEST 2012 ERROR:Could not share contexts
org.lwjgl.LWJGLException: Could not share contexts
        at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsContextImplementation.nCreate(Native Method)
        at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsContextImplementation.create(WindowsContextImplementation.java:50)
        at org.lwjgl.opengl.ContextGL.<init>(ContextGL.java:132)
        at org.lwjgl.opengl.Pbuffer.<init>(Pbuffer.java:225)
        at org.lwjgl.opengl.Pbuffer.<init>(Pbuffer.java:190)
        at org.newdawn.slick.opengl.pbuffer.PBufferUniqueGraphics.init(PBufferUniqueGraphics.java:56)
        at org.newdawn.slick.opengl.pbuffer.PBufferUniqueGraphics.<init>(PBufferUniqueGraphics.java:44)
        at org.newdawn.slick.opengl.pbuffer.GraphicsFactory.createGraphics(GraphicsFactory.java:135)
        at org.newdawn.slick.opengl.pbuffer.GraphicsFactory.getGraphicsForImage(GraphicsFactory.java:91)
        at org.newdawn.slick.Image.getGraphics(Image.java:397)
        at org.newdawn.slick.AppGameContainer.setMouseCursor(AppGameContainer.java:258)
        at Menu.MainMenuState.init(MainMenuState.java:41)
        at org.newdawn.slick.state.StateBasedGame.init(StateBasedGame.java:171)
        at org.newdawn.slick.AppGameContainer.setup(AppGameContainer.java:390)
        at org.newdawn.slick.AppGameContainer.start(AppGameContainer.java:314)
        at Main.Assault2400Game.main(Assault2400Game.java:37)
Tue May 29 11:04:31 CEST 2012 ERROR:Failed to load and apply cursor.
Tue May 29 11:04:31 CEST 2012 ERROR:Failed to create PBuffer for dynamic image.
OpenGL driver failure?
org.newdawn.slick.SlickException: Failed to create PBuffer for dynamic image. OpenGL driver failure?
        at org.newdawn.slick.opengl.pbuffer.PBufferUniqueGraphics.init(PBufferUniqueGraphics.java:71)
        at org.newdawn.slick.opengl.pbuffer.PBufferUniqueGraphics.<init>(PBufferUniqueGraphics.java:44)
        at org.newdawn.slick.opengl.pbuffer.GraphicsFactory.createGraphics(GraphicsFactory.java:135)
        at org.newdawn.slick.opengl.pbuffer.GraphicsFactory.getGraphicsForImage(GraphicsFactory.java:91)
        at org.newdawn.slick.Image.getGraphics(Image.java:397)
        at org.newdawn.slick.AppGameContainer.setMouseCursor(AppGameContainer.java:258)
        at Menu.MainMenuState.init(MainMenuState.java:41)
        at org.newdawn.slick.state.StateBasedGame.init(StateBasedGame.java:171)
        at org.newdawn.slick.AppGameContainer.setup(AppGameContainer.java:390)
        at org.newdawn.slick.AppGameContainer.start(AppGameContainer.java:314)
        at Main.Assault2400Game.main(Assault2400Game.java:37)
Tue May 29 11:04:34 CEST 2012 INFO:Offscreen Buffers FBO=false PBUFFER=true PBUFFERRT=false
Tue May 29 11:04:34 CEST 2012 DEBUG:Creating pbuffer(unique) 427x427
Tue May 29 11:04:34 CEST 2012 ERROR:Could not share contexts
org.lwjgl.LWJGLException: Could not share contexts
        at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsContextImplementation.nCreate(Native Method)
        at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsContextImplementation.create(WindowsContextImplementation.java:50)
        at org.lwjgl.opengl.ContextGL.<init>(ContextGL.java:132)
        at org.lwjgl.opengl.Pbuffer.<init>(Pbuffer.java:225)
        at org.lwjgl.opengl.Pbuffer.<init>(Pbuffer.java:190)
        at org.newdawn.slick.opengl.pbuffer.PBufferUniqueGraphics.init(PBufferUniqueGraphics.java:56)
        at org.newdawn.slick.opengl.pbuffer.PBufferUniqueGraphics.<init>(PBufferUniqueGraphics.java:44)
        at org.newdawn.slick.opengl.pbuffer.GraphicsFactory.createGraphics(GraphicsFactory.java:135)
        at org.newdawn.slick.opengl.pbuffer.GraphicsFactory.getGraphicsForImage(GraphicsFactory.java:91)
        at org.newdawn.slick.Image.getGraphics(Image.java:397)
        at Gameplay.UserInterface.<init>(UserInterface.java:93)
        at Gameplay.GameplayState.init(GameplayState.java:89)
        at org.newdawn.slick.state.StateBasedGame.init(StateBasedGame.java:171)
        at org.newdawn.slick.AppGameContainer.setup(AppGameContainer.java:390)
        at org.newdawn.slick.AppGameContainer.start(AppGameContainer.java:314)
        at Main.Assault2400Game.main(Assault2400Game.java:37)
Tue May 29 11:04:34 CEST 2012 ERROR:Failed to create PBuffer for dynamic image.
OpenGL driver failure?
org.newdawn.slick.SlickException: Failed to create PBuffer for dynamic image. OpenGL driver failure?
        at org.newdawn.slick.opengl.pbuffer.PBufferUniqueGraphics.init(PBufferUniqueGraphics.java:71)
        at org.newdawn.slick.opengl.pbuffer.PBufferUniqueGraphics.<init>(PBufferUniqueGraphics.java:44)
        at org.newdawn.slick.opengl.pbuffer.GraphicsFactory.createGraphics(GraphicsFactory.java:135)
        at org.newdawn.slick.opengl.pbuffer.GraphicsFactory.getGraphicsForImage(GraphicsFactory.java:91)
        at org.newdawn.slick.Image.getGraphics(Image.java:397)
        at Gameplay.UserInterface.<init>(UserInterface.java:93)
        at Gameplay.GameplayState.init(GameplayState.java:89)
        at org.newdawn.slick.state.StateBasedGame.init(StateBasedGame.java:171)
        at org.newdawn.slick.AppGameContainer.setup(AppGameContainer.java:390)
        at org.newdawn.slick.AppGameContainer.start(AppGameContainer.java:314)
        at Main.Assault2400Game.main(Assault2400Game.java:37)
AL lib: FreeContext: (00E52EE0) Deleting 64 Source(s)
```


----------



## TheAfg1430 (29. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich werde mir das mal angucken. Ich habe das Spiel bis jetzt nur auf Win XP und Win 7 getestet, weil ich zu Hause nichts anderes habe, aber ich werde versuchen, den Fehler zu beheben.


----------



## timbeau (29. Mai 2012)

ESCS hat gesagt.:


> @timbeau
> "java -jar Assault2400.exe" müsste funktionieren




liefert
	
	
	
	





```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no lwjgl in java.library.path
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1681)
	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:840)
	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1047)
	at org.lwjgl.Sys$1.run(Sys.java:73)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.lwjgl.Sys.doLoadLibrary(Sys.java:66)
	at org.lwjgl.Sys.loadLibrary(Sys.java:95)
	at org.lwjgl.Sys.<clinit>(Sys.java:112)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.<clinit>(Display.java:135)
	at org.newdawn.slick.AppGameContainer$1.run(AppGameContainer.java:39)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.newdawn.slick.AppGameContainer.<clinit>(AppGameContainer.java:36)
	at Main.Assault2400Game.main(Assault2400Game.java:26)
```


----------



## TheAfg1430 (29. Mai 2012)

Also den Fehler kenne ich, aber der dürfte eigentlich nicht auftreten. Hast du die lwjgl.dll bzw. lwjgl64.dll im Hauptorder?


----------



## timbeau (29. Mai 2012)

Ja hab ich.


----------



## TheAfg1430 (22. Jun 2012)

Hi,

ich habe jetzt einige kleine Veränderungen unternommen. Die Größe beträgt nun *schlanke 15 MB*. Außerdem habe ich eine *Log File* eingerichtet. Alle Konsolenausgaben werden jetzt dort hineingeschrieben. Falls das Spiel auf eurem Rechner nicht laufen sollte, findet ihr dort die Fehlermeldung im neusten Eintrag. Bitte schickt mir in diesem Fall die Logdatei.

Hier noch mal der Downloadlink: *Assault 2400 - Tower Defense Game*

Ich habe die Auflösung auf 1024x768 Pixel heruntergestuft. Falls ihr sie ändern wollt, könnt ihr das in der Datei *settings.xml* machen.
Viele  Grüße

Hill 2

PS: Bitte entschuldigt, wenn ich nur langsam vorrankomme, aber die Schule ist vorbei und das Projekt ist nur noch Hobby. Ohne Zeitrdruck kann ich leider schlecht arbeiten.


----------

